# Zola is just puurrrfect to me..



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

The bone is bigger than him, but he can chew on the end and he loves it


Check out my harness. Thanks scullys mum


He's looking staight at me, love this pic


He's listening to me. His ears go back like this when I talk to him, he's sp clever


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Handsome little fellow..  :wave:


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

What a cutie pie!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Very cute


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

v.v.v.v cute!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

He is SO adorable!!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

He is such a wonderful looking guy  

What is that he is wearing is it a harness ?? looks good  what make is it ?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

ok , so now I feel silly  :lol: :lol: it is a harness you said  opppss the shame :lol: anyway i'm still interested to know what kinda harness ?


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I love Zola!!! He's sooo adorable!


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Aw thank you all. Lovely comments. Fizzys mum your not silly. Its a ferret harness that I got from scullys mum. I think she said she got it from the usa. I couldnt find a harness here to fit him so I got that one from her and it fits just perfect and he doesnt seem to mind it that much at all. I think I have also seen it on ebay tho?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

paint my world said:


> Its a ferret harness that I got from scullys mum. I think she said she got it from the usa. I couldnt find a harness here to fit him so I got that one from her and it fits just perfect and he doesnt seem to mind it that much at all.


Oh that is so sweet


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Everyone laughs when I saw a ferret harness. The people at my work havent met him so they find it hard to imagine him being that small


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Before I got a tiny dog harness for my boy , he had to wear a dwarf rabbit harness :lol: I didn't tell him as I know he would not have been happy LOL


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

hahah awww. thats so cute


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

The harness is the ferret/rabbit one that is sold in USA,they work good for tiny chis but too small for Rosie now.Paint my world my name is SULLYSmum


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

scullysmum? Isnt that what I called you? Im confused now. Im being a dumb blonde today


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

No its S U L L Y S M U M  No C in it :lol:


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

duh me... I got it now.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats okay


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

He is sooo adorable and that is a cute harness


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm glad you guys got that name thing cleared up. I was going to jump in to help but I figured scullysmum could handle it.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

He is so adorable. :angel10:


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

haha Rachael Polachek you just did what i did. you said scullys and its sullys

Am I right this time?


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

So handsome!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> I'm glad you guys got that name thing cleared up. I was going to jump in to help but I figured scullysmum could handle it.


 ha ha


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

paint my world said:



> haha Rachael Polachek you just did what i did. you said scullys and its sullys
> 
> Am I right this time?


 I think Rachael was pulling our leg  our last name is O'Sullivan so Sully is a nickname from this.


----------

